# Pinned Orange Nomad Below Rigo.



## High Combat Roller (Jun 13, 2007)

I got a beat down in Rigo, and then nature took my orange Nomad! Nature also took my *fun box* (grey Pelican case), which unfortunately was in the back of the boat and wasn't attached. I suspect that it's still in the boat but very possible that it's been donated to Davy Jones' Locker. For those of you that know me you understand how precious the contents are inside the fun box.  

We also tried lowering a rope from above the pin rock, but it got stuck on something and we couldn't free the rope either. We had to tie the rope off on the rock above the pinned boat, AND IT'S NOT IN THE RIVER. We tried to get the boat yesterday but I didn't have a long enough pole to connect a caribiner to the bow. Going to try again tomorrow after work to see if I can free it. If for some reason nature decides to let go of my boat, and the Fun Box, please call me at:

303-nine56-8five77
John Molina

Thanks again to all who tried to help me free it on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Long live the fun box.


----------



## Colgador con Rojo (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm the guy you talked to on Saturday by the dam. I checked all the way into Golden and I did not see it, so hopefully it's still in the boat. Sorry man.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Fun box found by coors employees. Contents were divided among brew staff.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

You live in the brah. I would think it would be real easy to replace the contents of the fun box.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

*Is this you?*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-kayak-clear-creek-colorado-58781.html


----------

